
Ask HN: What's your favorite technical Podcast? - alexjray
I&#x27;m looking for some truly technical podcasts from experts in the field. The majority of technical podcasts that I&#x27;ve found are centered around &quot;tech&quot; in general rather than the specific domains.<p>What deep technical podcasts have you found?<p>Some examples: AI, security, biotech, etc...
======
agbell
Data Skeptic : Especially all the episodes of Kyle explaining a concept to
Linda. I've learned lots of great concepts from those episodes.
[https://dataskeptic.com/](https://dataskeptic.com/)

CoRecursive : Long form interviews around a particular topic per episode, with
a focus on programming languages and functional programming. This is my
podcast. [http://corecursive.com](http://corecursive.com)

~~~
agbell
There are more listed on an earlier thread as well:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18662336](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18662336)

~~~
alexjray
Thank you!

------
donaltroddyn
Omega Tau is a German science and engineering interview-style podcast with
English language episodes, biased towards aviation but with a very wide range
of topics. The last five episodes have included interviews on processor
design, gravity energy storage, piloting the Apache attack helicopter, the
BepiColombo mission to mercury, and CRISPR gene editing.

It strikes a great balance of technical detail and interesting conversation.
It is far more in-depth than any other general science podcasts I've come
across, and doesn't spend too much time explaining the basics to the audience.

